# CSMNT. | Cosmonaut RDA Build Thread



## Dietz

Hello Everyone!

Ive decided to create a dedicated thread for the *CSMNT. | Cosmonaut RDA by District F5VE and Mystery Mod Co.*

This is to discuss everything related. Tips, Tricks and Issues or solutions. Tag anyone you think might like this thread.

@Mr_Puffs , @KZOR , @acorn , @Amir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Hahaha Woop the Cozzy Squad. I really want like a light grey Hoody with the Black Csmnt spaceman logo on front and it saying Cosmonaut on the back at the bottom...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Mine is on the way from @Throat Punch

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

So I will get the ball rolling here 
What build have you currently got in your CSMNT and what build do you prefer in it?

I am finding I have a little bit more heat than its supposed to have, Even after trimming the Legs down and re positioning it @Mr_Puffs? I think maby the build I have in it is not the best (24g 7 wrap parallel and 3mm ID at 0.23) vaping at 45 - 55W

Coil is about 2mm halfway down the Side airflow slots:




Any advice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Amir said:


> Mine is on the way from @Throat Punch


Now the waiting begins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Mr_Puffs said:


> Now the waiting begins.



@Throat Punch don't play around there... they got really quick turn around times lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Dietz said:


> So I will get the ball rolling here
> What build have you currently got in your CSMNT and what build do you prefer in it?
> 
> I am finding I have a little bit more heat than its supposed to have, Even after trimming the Legs down and re positioning it @Mr_Puffs? I think maby the build I have in it is not the best (24g 7 wrap parallel and 3mm ID at 0.23) vaping at 45 - 55W
> 
> Coil is about 2mm halfway down the Side airflow slots:
> View attachment 86827
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice?


Hmmm That build shouldn't have any issues. When you mean hot, is it the airflow that is still feeling warm or the actual metal that is getting too hot?


----------



## Dietz

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hmmm That build shouldn't have any issues. When you mean hot, is it the airflow that is still feeling warm or the actual metal that is getting too hot?


Its the metal, I would not call it Hot, but warm.


----------



## Mr_Puffs

I currently have some 24 claptoned with 0.4 Tiger coils coming in at I think it was 0.25. They staying quite


cool unless I take a hit every 10 seconds. Then any atty will start to heat up to the touch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

I really, really want one of these but too much heat on a 0.2 at 55 watts?


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Dietz said:


> Its the metal, I would not call it Hot, but warm.


How often do you take a hit? Also show us the build deck.


----------



## moonunit

Is the juice well not a bit small, don't you guys find yourselves constantly dropping? Love the build deck though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Feliks Karp said:


> I really, really want one of these but too much heat on a 0.2 at 55 watts?


The csmnt is one of the coolest atties in it's class as confirmed by multiple users who have tested a large range of rda's. The black version has a powder coating which has been thoroughly baked on. Common laws of heat dispersion will tell you that the matt black version will surely stay cooler for longer. I would definitely like to test 2 side by side to accurately know by how much. Nonetheless I am sure that Dietz's Csmnt is still cooler than most other stainless steel attys out there.

This thread is still new and over time we will learn what are the benefits aswell as the struggles when it comes to the Csmnt RDA. Nothing is perfect but this csmnt in my opinion gets quite close  So don't count it out yet.


----------



## Mr_Puffs

moonunit said:


> Is the juice well not a bit small, don't you guys find yourselves constantly dropping? Love the build deck though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all. As soon as you pop the cap on it creates it's own juice well. Take a look at the pic I posted up top. Below the airflow hole I have 2 ends of wick on top of eachother holding juice and it doesn't disrupt the airflow at all. I will soon enough post a bit more info on how many hits I could get till I started feeling a drop in the amount of vapour and all that. But if I could guess I am getting between 15-20 hits of about 2 seconds at 55 watts as it is in the photos up top before I drip to keep the wick properly juiced.


----------



## Amir

Mr_Puffs said:


> The csmnt is one of the coolest atties in it's class as confirmed by multiple users who have tested a large range of rda's. The black version has a powder coating which has been thoroughly baked on. Common laws of heat dispersion will tell you that the matt black version will surely stay cooler for longer. I would definitely like to test 2 side by side to accurately know by how much. Nonetheless I am sure that Dietz Csmnt is still cooler than most other stainless steel attys out there.
> 
> This thread is still nee and over time we will learn what are the benefits aswell as the struggles when it comes to the Csmnt RDA. Nothing is perfect but this csmnt in my opinion gets quite close  So don't count it out yet.




I feel so accidentally cool for ending up with a black one due to lack of availability on the SS version

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Amir said:


> I feel so accidentally cool for ending up with a black one due to lack of availability on the SS version


The nice thing about the Stainless steel version is it comes with the ultem drip tip which for us black cozzy's is an extra R240 or something. But the reason for this is because it balances out the costs of the matt black treatment on ours which isn't too cheap. Believe me when i say that the stainless steel version will get hotter. I mean it is common sense. But it will still do a great job as dispersing heat compared to a lot of competing atties. I have a LP Goon, Doode rda and Apocalypse Gen 2 rda all arriving between today and monday. And will do a comparison between each with similiar builds in and vaping for preset amounts of time. Then we can compare a few different rda's. Yes I know all of them have different functions but it would be interesting to see how they compare nonetheless?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dietz

Mr_Puffs said:


> How often do you take a hit? Also show us the build deck.


Okay, stress tested it now. I take a hit about every 5 - 10 seconds for a duration of 2-3 seconds. Dual Airflow open full. It does not get Hot, just warm, I can still put the RDA to my Cheek or lips without burning, but its definitely warm. Not unbearable, I can live with it. Just expected it to be a little cooler. Still have to learn it and Im sure I can improve it.

I am sure its my build or something on it.


----------



## Amir

Mr_Puffs said:


> The nice thing about the Stainless steel version is it comes with the ultem drip tip which for us black cozzy's is an extra R240 or something. But the reason for this is because it balances out the costs of the matt black treatment on ours which isn't too cheap. Believe me when i say that the stainless steel version will get hotter. I mean it is common sense. But it will still do a great job as dispersing heat compared to a lot of competing atties. I have a LP Goon, Doode rda and Apocalypse Gen 2 rda all arriving between today and monday. And will do a comparison between each with similiar builds in and vaping for preset amounts of time. Then we can compare a few different rda's. Yes I know all of them have different functions but it would be interesting to see how they compare nonetheless?



You are my new best friend. I look forward to hearing/reading about all the comparisons... As an advocate for the goon, having worked with a CSMNT clone, I was so impressed by the deck and juice well that I decided to pull the trigger on the black authentic. 

Now that I think of it... sitting on the silver G-priv with black buttons and screen etc... It should still be all matchy matchy right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Dietz said:


> Okay, stress tested it now. I take a hit about every 5 - 10 seconds for a duration of 2-3 seconds. Dual Airflow open full. It does not get Hot, just warm, I can still put the RDA to my Cheek or lips without burning, but its definitely warm. Not unbearable, I can live with it. Just expected it to be a little cooler. Still have to learn it and Im sure I can improve it.
> 
> I am sure its my build or something on it.
> 
> View attachment 86834
> View attachment 86835
> View attachment 86836


On a stainless steel atty taking 2-3 second hits every 5 seconds and it only gets warm? Hahaha Problem? That is pretty damn good if you would ask me?

Remember that the matt black acts as an insulator and keeps most of the heat in. With the Stainless steel version all the heat inside will pretty much be felt on the outside aswell as metal conducts heat very well. Unless there is some sort of a black insulating paint layer inside? So for it not to get very hot by chain vaping like that is pretty damn good imo. Granted I haven't tested the SS version but I remember on my Brass 24 Goon that if I vaped like that with a small'ish build that my lips would sometimes get a light sting if it touched the brass at the top.

The best way to find out how big the difference really is is to compare the two different ones side by side. Maybe in the future we can arrange a little csmnt get together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Amir said:


> You are my new best friend. I look forward to hearing/reading about all the comparisons... As an advocate for the goon, having worked with a CSMNT clone, I was so impressed by the deck and juice well that I decided to pull the trigger on the black authentic.
> 
> Now that I think of it... sitting on the silver G-priv with black buttons and screen etc... It should still be all matchy matchy right?


The build deck really is what makes a cosmonaut and what won me over. As for the G Priv I am sure it will still look kick ass. Most of the G Priv is black anyway so it will still be match matchy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

I've only put one build in my CSMNT so far, and it was spot on for the DIY I wanted to run in it. I don't make very many spaced coils anymore, but that's what this DIY likes with a dual build at the ohm/power range I wanted to run it at. So I put in dual spaced 24g-3.5mm coils for .3Ω @40W with tight P&R CBV2 wicks in it that hold a lot of joose yet is still leak free.

Only con I have at all with this RDA so far, and it's a very minor one, is that with my DLH's I eventually get slight joose condensation on the top cap right around the base of the chuff tip. It's more due to my vaping style than a con probably... I take very long lung pulls that create massive flavor rich vapor even with this tame build. I don't bother with puff counts, so no idea how many I get before I drip again (I drip when it starts to drop off).

I didn't make any pictures of the build, I rarely do, but did of the Minikin VGOD/CSMNT w/Ultem Chuff tip setup. It is trading off with one of my black Avocado 24's that normally run on the VGOD. It will not replace the Avo, nothing can replace any of them, but it is a very nice addition to them for different flavor nuances from this same DIY. My all night vaping is almost always in near total darkness when it's a PITA to drip. So I mostly run the AVO at night and the CSMNT during the day when the VGOD is in the rotations.

VGOD - days, and VGOD - nights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Spydro said:


> I've only put one build in my CSMNT so far, and it was spot on for the DIY I wanted to run in it. I don't make very many spaced coils anymore, but that's what this DIY likes with a dual build at the ohm/power range I wanted to run it at. So I put in dual spaced 24g-3.5mm coils for .3Ω @40W with tight P&R CBV2 wicks in it that hold a lot of joose yet is still leak free.
> 
> Only con I have at all with this RDA so far, and it's a very minor one, is that with my DLH's I eventually get slight joose condensation on the top cap right around the base of the chuff tip. It's more due to my vaping style than a con probably... I take very long lung pulls that create massive flavor rich vapor even with this tame build. I don't bother with puff counts, so no idea how many I get before I drip again (I drip when it starts to drop off).
> 
> I didn't make any pictures of the build, I rarely do, but did of the Minikin VGOD/CSMNT w/Ultem Chuff tip setup. It is trading off with one of my black Avocado 24's that normally run on the VGOD. It will not replace the Avo, nothing can replace any of them, but it is a very nice addition to them for different flavor nuances from this same DIY. My all night vaping is almost always in near total darkness when it's a PITA to drip. So I mostly run the AVO at night and the CSMNT during the day when the VGOD is in the rotations.
> 
> VGOD - days, and VGOD - nights.
> 
> View attachment 86846
> View attachment 86847




Nice... i love it when people seem to have all their stuff figured out. Day time vs night time set ups... Fruity vs dessert set ups... High power vs low power... Warm toasty vape vs cool summery vape.... The list goes on and on... 

CSMNT here I come!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Mr_Puffs said:


> The build deck really is what makes a cosmonaut and what won me over. As for the G Priv I am sure it will still look kick ass. Most of the G Priv is black anyway so it will still be match matchy


Yeah Look, I noted it gets warm, but is still acceptable for me, Was trying to recreate the way the @KZOR did his heat test. Also heat is nothing a @hands tip wont Fix 
I am very happy with it and the performance all and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Spydro said:


> ... So I put in dual spaced 24g-3.5mm coils for .3Ω @40W with tight P&R CBV2 wicks in it that hold a lot of joose yet is still leak free.
> View attachment 86846
> View attachment 86847


How many wraps do you do on these?


----------



## Amir

Hopefully @hands can hook me up with a silvery black g-priv themed wide bore drip tip to settle my ocd-ness complex for matchy matchy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Dietz said:


> How many wraps do you do on these?



Depends on which kind of wire you use, the coil mount position so leg length, etc.

It's easy enough to figure it out yourself for the wire and all the other particulars you want by plugging your wanted values in a coil steam engine.

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp?r=0&awg=35

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Spydro

Amir said:


> Nice... i love it when people seem to have all their stuff figured out. Day time vs night time set ups... Fruity vs dessert set ups... High power vs low power... Warm toasty vape vs cool summery vape.... The list goes on and on...
> 
> CSMNT here I come!!



An earned knowledge base of all the factors involved IMO is how you achieve your personal best vapes in any gear for any joose. The more you learn the easier it gets to hit a perfect vape on a first or at worst second try.


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Dietz 
Its lovely when a well liked device gets its own "home" on the forum and everyone can learn from each other in one place.
Adds a lot of value. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

so this is where i am at... gasphase Ni80 fused series dual claptons at 3mm ID coming in at 0.095ohm

I'm vaping at 195W and the heat isn't overwhelming... I do, however, feel that I need to remove one of the coils as 195W on a 220W mod isn't ideal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

From here on out... this is where I stand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Decided to do a spaced staggered build. 2 x 28ga SS spaced with a 32ga SS staggered with a 0.3 Kanthal ribbon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Decided to do a spaced staggered build. 2 x 28ga SS spaced with a 32ga SS staggered with a 0.3 Kanthal ribbon.
> View attachment 87026
> View attachment 87027
> View attachment 87028
> View attachment 87029
> View attachment 87030
> View attachment 87031



Looks really pretty. I also changed my build to dual staple staggered fused claptons... much happier now


----------



## Keyaam

Fused 24g with 38g kidney puncher claptons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Decided to do a spaced staggered build. 2 x 28ga SS spaced with a 32ga SS staggered with a 0.3 Kanthal ribbon.
> View attachment 87026
> View attachment 87027
> View attachment 87028
> View attachment 87029
> View attachment 87030
> View attachment 87031



Yoh @KZOR 
Great photos and coil
Looks like a mean machine !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> Decided to do a spaced staggered build. 2 x 28ga SS spaced with a 32ga SS staggered with a 0.3 Kanthal ribbon.
> View attachment 87026
> View attachment 87027
> View attachment 87028
> View attachment 87029
> View attachment 87030
> View attachment 87031


@KZOR I was wondering when you are going to amaze us with these builds on the CSMNT!!

Id like to suggest a "Give that Man a Bells!" rate button! 




Hows to performance on that coil?


----------



## Dietz

I have been experimenting with my CSMNT for the past few days and I have to change my initial findings a bit.

I am currently experimenting with a few different builds to see which performs better, but On my heat comment, This RDA does stay cool, If I have to compere this to my other RDAs and a few RDAs I tried at the last JHB DIY meet, it is the coolest.

The flavor is really really great on this and am sure I it will be better with Dual coil build in it, but Im still testing various single coils in it.

I can tell you this, Its the most difficult thing NOT to vape this beast! Everytime I see it I have to take a toot or two.

Demon Killer Clapton (24+32 GA) with a 24g NI80 that @Idiot did for me:
has a bit of a Ramp up, but with a few extra Watts its not an issue. Great Flavor and Cloud Production
Would this be considered a Stapled Coil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Did another build Monday night on the advice of some friends
"For the easiest dual spaced coil, Do 1 parallel and remove them, its MUCH easier that way" they said... @Idiot

Dual 24g NI80 3mm ID 8 wrap @ 0.23



*... and then 45 minutes later, the were separated... *









Ive been vaping it between 35-45W and wasn't very happy with it. Upped the Wattage Today to 55-65W and man, what a difference! I still feel that a normal (Tight wrapped) coil performs better, I cant just yet put my finder on why, but I prefer the other.

How do I figure out what Wattage range I should be using based on a specific Ohm build? is there any such a guideline?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

Dietz said:


> Did another build Monday night on the advice of some friends
> "For the easiest dual spaced coil, Do 1 parallel and remove them, its MUCH easier that way" they said... @Idiot
> 
> Dual 24g NI80 3mm ID 8 wrap @ 0.23
> View attachment 87668
> 
> 
> *... and then 45 minutes later, the were separated... *
> 
> View attachment 87669
> 
> 
> View attachment 87670
> 
> View attachment 87671
> 
> 
> Ive been vaping it between 35-45W and wasn't very happy with it. Upped the Wattage Today to 55-65W and man, what a difference! I still feel that a normal (Tight wrapped) coil performs better, I cant just yet put my finder on why, but I prefer the other.
> 
> How do I figure out what Wattage range I should be using based on a specific Ohm build? is there any such a guideline?


Hi
I use an app called vape tool. If you purchase the full app it gives you the sweet spot for each build. Using the basic version and guessing at the moment. For your build see pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> I use an app called vape tool. If you purchase the full app it gives you the sweet spot for each build. Using the basic version and guessing at the moment. For your build see pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

@Hakhan 
Got this app, trying its recommendations. Its saying for my Build its 48.5W Sweet spot 113.1W (@ 0.27)

*Edit. Seems like it only gives a Min (48.5W) and Max (113.1W)
no sweetspot?


----------



## Dietz

Just found another tool on android called "Vape Tools"

It seems to give recommended wattage (71.04W) as per screen below:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Dietz said:


> Just found another tool on android called "Vape Tools"
> 
> It seems to give recommended wattage (71.04W) as per screen below:
> 
> View attachment 87746



UHM, quick question wrt the information in the picture. Why do you have 4.45V? 

The 71.04W is just a calculation based on ohms law, not necessarily the sweet spot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Anneries said:


> UHM, quick question wrt the information in the picture. Why do you have 4.45V?
> 
> The 71.04W is just a calculation based on ohms law, not necessarily the sweet spot.


Well thats the voltage it automatically calculates when I click "Calculate Optimal"
Yes, thats why I said "It seems give recommended.." I wasn't quite sure about that either.

Is there a 'easy' way that you could recommend to get the recommend or Sweet spot?


----------



## Anneries

Personally I think the "sweet spot" depends on your vaping style. My brother and his girlfriend like their vape HOT, so their sweetspot is a little bit higher than mine and a lot higher than my wife's.

I think it depends on what you want. So these tools, the same as steam engine, requires you to enter your "heat flux" and it will then tell you what is the "recommended" power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Dietz said:


> Well thats the voltage it automatically calculates when I click "Calculate Optimal"
> Yes, thats why I said "It seems give recommended.." I wasn't quite sure about that either.
> 
> Is there a 'easy' way that you could recommend to get the recommend or Sweet spot?



Heat Flux. That's how you find the sweet spot. 

Don't ask me how's it calculated it looks like sorcery.

Quality of steel composition affects resistance greatly so the calculators are mostly theoretical.


----------



## stevie g

@Anneries you beat me too it


----------



## zadiac

Dietz said:


> Did another build Monday night on the advice of some friends
> "For the easiest dual spaced coil, Do 1 parallel and remove them, its MUCH easier that way" they said... @Idiot
> 
> Dual 24g NI80 3mm ID 8 wrap @ 0.23
> View attachment 87668
> 
> 
> *... and then 45 minutes later, the were separated... *
> 
> View attachment 87669
> 
> 
> View attachment 87670
> 
> View attachment 87671
> 
> 
> Ive been vaping it between 35-45W and wasn't very happy with it. Upped the Wattage Today to 55-65W and man, what a difference! I still feel that a normal (Tight wrapped) coil performs better, I cant just yet put my finder on why, but I prefer the other.
> 
> How do I figure out what Wattage range I should be using based on a specific Ohm build? is there any such a guideline?



There is a much easier way to get perfect spaced coils (dual) that'll take you 5 minutes for both. When I have time, I'll make you a quick vid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> Well thats the voltage it automatically calculates when I click "Calculate Optimal"
> Yes, thats why I said "It seems give recommended.." I wasn't quite sure about that either.
> 
> Is there a 'easy' way that you could recommend to get the recommend or Sweet spot?



Hi @Dietz - i find the sweet spot depends on various things. The coil type, the juice you are vaping, the device its in, the way its wicked and most importantly, your preference. Agree with @Anneries 

Lovely photos by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Like my single coils, restricted lung hits: Demon killer Staple Staggered Fused Clapton (0.3ohm), 3mm ID, added another wrap and installed diagonally with a 2mm gap from the base. Airflow closed approx 50% for diagonal airflow under coil. Running on a Noisy V2 on parrallel. My sweet spot at the moment, great flavour with little to none ramp up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

zadiac said:


> There is a much easier way to get perfect spaced coils (dual) that'll take you 5 minutes for both. When I have time, I'll make you a quick vid.


I will be waiting


----------



## Amir

I'd like to see how the wicks are seated in dual coil configuration if anyone is up for the task... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz

Amir said:


> I'd like to see how the wicks are seated in dual coil configuration if anyone is up for the task...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill post a pic today for you


----------



## KZOR

Not sure what this alien build is called but it came out nice. Also took a few pics of how i wick the CSMNT with a dual build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Dietz said:


> Ill post a pic today for you



Thanx @Dietz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Not sure what this alien build is called but it came out nice. Also took a few pics of how i wick the CSMNT with a dual build.
> View attachment 87954
> View attachment 87955
> View attachment 87956
> View attachment 87957
> View attachment 87958
> View attachment 87959
> View attachment 87960
> View attachment 87961
> View attachment 87962



Awesome build and thanx for that wicking pic... so the coils basically get pulled away from each other and hang slightly off the build deck.. almost velocity style wicking in the end... I've been doing almost the same thing, except with shorter wicks just touching the deck, but I just wanted to make sure I'm getting the most out of the CSMNT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Amir said:


> so this is where i am at... gasphase Ni80 fused series dual claptons at 3mm ID coming in at 0.095ohm
> 
> I'm vaping at 195W and the heat isn't overwhelming... I do, however, feel that I need to remove one of the coils as 195W on a 220W mod isn't ideal.
> 
> View attachment 86973
> View attachment 86974



Awesome stuff bro, where did you get those coils, or the wire?


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Not sure what this alien build is called but it came out nice. Also took a few pics of how i wick the CSMNT with a dual build.
> View attachment 87954
> View attachment 87955
> View attachment 87956
> View attachment 87957
> View attachment 87958
> View attachment 87959
> View attachment 87960
> View attachment 87961
> View attachment 87962



My gosh @KZOR 
Those coils look wicked
Like a scene from a science fiction movie

Whats the vape like? And the ohms? And what power you vaping it at?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Mahir said:


> where did you get those coils, or the wire


Took 2 x 34ga wires and simultaneously claptoned a 26ga SS. Then i removed the clapton getting a spring which i stretched. Switched the direction of the drill and alien claptoned 2 x 28ga SS strands. Wire i bought from Lightning Vapes in the US.






Silver said:


> Whats the vape like? And the ohms? And what power you vaping it at?


Vape is great. Coming in at 0.4 Ohms and vaping at 55W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> Awesome stuff bro, where did you get those coils, or the wire?



Speak to jake @throatpunch he hooked me up and he knows what fits where nicely as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro




----------



## PistolJay

I wake up every morning faced with one of the hardest decisions in my life.........am I rocking the CSMNT or GOON today? hahahaha, First world problems, I know, but it really is difficult to decide between the two.

Demon Killer V2 Aliens,










​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing looking coils @PistolJay 
If you cant decide between CSMNT or Goon, why not just rock them both ? With different flavours...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

The wife and babies were out of town yesterday so I rebuilt the CSMNT with dual staple staggered fused claptons ID 3mm and wicked as per the pics so graciously provided for me above... Buils came in at .16ohm and man was i pleased with myself!! 

Thanx guys for the wicking tips

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

This build is amazeballs.... I too rock the CSMNT on a green minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PistolJay

Silver said:


> Amazing looking coils @PistolJay
> If you cant decide between CSMNT or Goon, why not just rock them both ? With different flavours...



Haha, I tried that, but then they both sit on my desk looking pretty and I just end up taking a double toot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PistolJay

I have noticed something weird though, and still trying to figure out why. After a while I start getting dry hits. Upon inspection, all looks good, everything is still juiced up nicely and looks okay. I decided to change my wick for good measure. As I tugged on the one end of the wick to pull it out, half of it just fell out effortlessly, the same happened on the other side of that same coil and again on both sides of the 2nd coil. Its almost like the wick disintegrates from the center of the coils. Its happened to me 3 times now. When I wick my coils, I pull the cotton through with some resistance but its neither super tight or super loose. Its weird...


----------



## Silver

PistolJay said:


> I have noticed something weird though, and still trying to figure out why. After a while I start getting dry hits. Upon inspection, all looks good, everything is still juiced up nicely and looks okay. I decided to change my wick for good measure. As I tugged on the one end of the wick to pull it out, half of it just fell out effortlessly, the same happened on the other side of that same coil and again on both sides of the 2nd coil. Its almost like the wick disintegrates from the center of the coils. Its happened to me 3 times now. When I wick my coils, I pull the cotton through with some resistance but its neither super tight or super loose. Its weird...



That has happened to me in my other devices occasionally. Not sure if its the tightness or looseness of the wick or the juice involved. Seems to only happen with NET tobaccoes. It shreds the wicks.

What cotton are you using? And what juice?
What power are you vaping at on this?


----------



## Amir

It could be the length of the coils... too many wraps and too much heat down the middle of the coil could be causing the wick to dry out too fast in the middle of the coil... try thinning out the tails of the wick so it wicks faster and also take a few more seconds between puffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PistolJay

Silver said:


> That has happened to me in my other devices occasionally. Not sure if its the tightness or looseness of the wick or the juice involved. Seems to only happen with NET tobaccoes. It shreds the wicks.
> 
> What cotton are you using? And what juice?
> What power are you vaping at on this?



Okay so I'm not the only one. Funny enough, It has only happened to me in the CSMNT, The only thing I do differently with regards to wicking, is wick like GrimmGreen does. So wick ends pointing up, slide the cap on, and then push the wick ends down on either side. 

I use Cotton Bacon V2 for wick, if i had to think back to what I was vaping each time, Once was with Mustard Milk, Once was with Cuprian Mint Choc Ice Cream, and once with HoneyDew Bubble Tea. I'm using the current setup on the cricket ii, so adjust to taste in series, not 100% sure on wattages. 



Amir said:


> It could be the length of the coils... too many wraps and too much heat down the middle of the coil could be causing the wick to dry out too fast in the middle of the coil... try thinning out the tails of the wick so it wicks faster and also take a few more seconds between puffs.



What you're saying makes sense, like I said in my reply to Silver, I'm using the current setup on the cricket ii, so adjust to taste in series. So maybe I just need to bring it down a notch. I have the same build in the Goon which I swap out on the cricket, but I think because of all the holes for the airflow, It helps cool things down a bit more between toots. IDK But ill try what you suggested


----------



## KZOR

Quickly built my next 2 flavor testing coils .......... ready and waiting when i build my cozzy again. 
2x26ga SS claptoned with 0.3 ribbon wire.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Had some fun last night with the CSMNT... cloud chasing obviously as the kids are away for a while 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

It can take heat. Properly. It can handle fat wire. Properly. If it gets hot, build lower. If it is washy for Flavour, center your build. Running this 20g dual build and it is happiness all the way. Getting oodles of Flavour and clouds that sure belong outdoors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

looks killer with a Kryten chuff. Goon Killer IMO just not as forgiving with coil setting that's all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Lord Vetinari said:


> looks killer with a Kryten chuff. Goon Killer IMO just not as forgiving with coil setting that's all.
> View attachment 88182
> View attachment 88183


@Lord Vetinari , how far from the deck do you set the Coils?
Ive found depending on the build, a 3 - 4mm space is good for me. Basically for me, if I can see the bottom half or at least a third of the coil bottom.


----------



## Hakhan

Amir said:


> Had some fun last night with the CSMNT... cloud chasing obviously as the kids are away for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your vaping box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Hakhan said:


> Love your vaping box.



Thank you... OCD and desire for symmetry call for a neat work space. 

Ok ok ok you caught me... So what if my wife packs my vape box?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

@Dietz I set the coils so air flow hits the bottom of the coils, in other words if I look directly into the air flow I see the bottom of the coil perfectly. Same as a Hadaly if you are using coil versus air flow to orient yourself like I do. I don't have a good enough gauge for height to guess millimeters. If I set coils so too much air whooshes underneath I experience a real drop off in air flow, atty becomes more restrictive and much hotter. Path of least resistance and all it might be that setting high has all the air passing between the coils instead of over them idk.


----------



## Dietz

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Dietz I set the coils so air flow hits the bottom of the coils, in other words if I look directly into the air flow I see the bottom of the coil perfectly. Same as a Hadaly if you are using coil versus air flow to orient yourself like I do. I don't have a good enough gauge for height to guess millimeters. If I set coils so too much air whooshes underneath I experience a real drop off in air flow, atty becomes more restrictive and much hotter. Path of least resistance and all it might be that setting high has all the air passing between the coils instead of over them idk.


@Lord Vetinari Like this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Perfect @Dietz. Just perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

I did my 1st twisted pair and man does this little thing perform!!

2x 24g NI80 Twisted Flattened - 8 Wrap on 3mm ID @ 0.35



I love the Golden color that it takes on after a 'Dry Burn'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Ah man...major itch happening here...looks like a fantastic build deck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs

jl10101 said:


> Ah man...major itch happening here...looks like a fantastic build deck!


It is.  Just get one. If you regret it afterwards call me and I will find it a loving home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

This thing gets super hot. Have a dual 6 wrap build at 0.12ohms, 100 watts, 250 degrees... Need to play around some more i think.


----------



## AlphaDog

OK, played around with wattage settings and using a drip tip that can handle the heat...
Enjoying it thus far, the flavour is EPIC!


----------



## BioHAZarD

AlphaDog said:


> OK, played around with wattage settings and using a drip tip that can handle the heat...
> Enjoying it thus far, the flavour is EPIC!
> View attachment 106092
> View attachment 106093


Those are some serious coils. Enjoy the CSMNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I'm thinking that if i place the coils directly above the deck, instead of angled towards the airflow, i could probably drip more juice into the well because the coils will be out of the way...

Currently i can get about 8 or so pulls before needing to drip.

Any tips?


----------



## CeeJay

Only 8? Bru you can drip, by drip I mean gooi exse. Don't be shy, I wick it with thin tails just touching the bottom. It has quite a deep well.


----------



## CeeJay

What coils are those?


----------



## KZOR

CeeJay said:


> What coils are those?


Looks like dual 28's wrapped with 34ga


----------



## AlphaDog

CeeJay said:


> What coils are those?


It's Geekvape SS316 Caterpillar Track wire. Bought it from vaperscorner quite a while back. Monster wire bud, doesn't fit in the coilmaster coiling kit lol


----------



## AlphaDog

KZOR said:


> Looks like dual 28's wrapped with 34ga


Pretty close dude! It's dual 28ga wrapped with 30ga


----------



## Friep

When you ask a friend to build and wick for you lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## CeeJay

Oh snap, you can't be for real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

CeeJay said:


> Oh snap, you can't be for real


 jip for real but think this is the nice thing about this dec possibilities are endless.

dont think I did much of a better job lol


----------



## CeeJay

Less cotton and you should be good my friend.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## CeeJay

Can even try spaced coils, see what works for you

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## AlphaDog

CeeJay said:


> Can even try spaced coils, see what works for you


Yeah, spaced coils FTW. No hotspots and IMHO, a smoother vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

What is better for juice capacity - coils directly above posts leaving the sides open for cotton/juice, or coils close to airflow? I'm thinking the former is better for juice capacity?


----------



## CeeJay

So I purchased a dual set of 0.6 ohm fused claptons for my noisy cricket V1, no matter what I tried i could not get it to pulse evenly, had so many hot spots. After an hour I decided to quit trying 

Yesterday I'm going through my spares box and I have a brain fart to use a single 0.6 ohm coil and space it out to run a single coil in my other CSMNT.





I know, I know. At the time of taking the pic it was way over saturated. I continued to Vaporize the excess juice away. The juice of choice was Frosteez as I'm very familiar with it after a few bottles. I didn't expect much with the airflow not being very direct but WOW I'm super impressed. I've never enjoyed frosteez this much before and I loved it before. The flavour is amazing, it reads 0.57 and at 55W I'm loving this so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog

CeeJay said:


> So I purchased a dual set of 0.6 ohm fused claptons for my noisy cricket V1, no matter what I tried i could not get it to pulse evenly, had so many hot spots. After an hour I decided to quit trying
> 
> Yesterday I'm going through my spares box and I have a brain fart to use a single 0.6 ohm coil and space it out to run a single coil in my other CSMNT.
> 
> View attachment 106994
> View attachment 106995
> 
> 
> I know, I know. At the time of taking the pic it was way over saturated. I continued to Vaporize the excess juice away. The juice of choice was Frosteez as I'm very familiar with it after a few bottles. I didn't expect much with the airflow not being very direct but WOW I'm super impressed. I've never enjoyed frosteez this much before and I loved it before. The flavour is amazing, it reads 0.57 and at 55W I'm loving this so much.
> 
> View attachment 106997


That's a lot of wraps LOL!


----------



## CeeJay

That 10 wrap was destined for a Goon 22, well 2 of them. On a series mech mod. Would've been a hot ass Vape.


----------



## AlphaDog

Anyone try doing a triple coil build? I reckon it'd fit easy. Do your normal dual coil, pull them outward toward the airflow, then in the space between the coils insert another one. One lead into the positive post occupied by the first coil, and the other lead in the negative post of the second coil... Let me know if one of you will try it, I'll try to build this over the weekend...


----------



## CeeJay



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

SS316, 3.5mm, 6wrap, 0.22ohms, 90w, 270 degrees...


----------



## CeeJay

AlphaDog said:


> SS316, 3.5mm, 6wrap, 0.22ohms, 90w, 270 degrees...
> View attachment 112436


If you look back a few comments ago I had a similar build in my SS CSMNT before selling it and I must admit it was one of the best flavour builds I got out of it.


----------



## Anwar Hossain

What's up ? I just recently got CSMNT rda and I'm trying to build duel coil on there. I have a smok t priv kit also. 
Now the problem is when I put 2x (ud pre built specialty coils - ss316l staggered fused clapton 0.15ohm) and I also had to clip some out because it's a postless deck. the resistance said is too low it read about .05 normally I have a tank which is .15 so I figured if I put two coil I listed would work out. I can only use one coil on that deck to work but I really wanna use dual coil on my deck.
Can you suggest me what duel coils I can use for my smok t priv plz? The name of the coil and which ohm I should get I want a safe ohm setting for my CSMNT RDA. Plz contact me back asap thank you here or email me hokage1718@gmail.com


----------



## CeeJay

You'll need atleast 2X 0.2 ohm coils which will end up at 0.1 ohm. Although I would suggest a bit higher for that mod. Where about are you situated?


----------



## Anwar Hossain

Nyc. What if I get .3ohm ? R u familiar with CSMNT rda ? I have to clip some off cuz it's a postless dexk. So by clipping some off does it affect the ohm ?


----------



## CeeJay

Look 4 posts up you'll see my build, yes I'm very familiar with the CSMNT. 0.3 Is fine yes


----------



## Anwar Hossain

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 112283


Nice!!!!! What kinda mod you got there ?


----------



## Anwar Hossain

CeeJay said:


> Look 4 posts up you'll see my build, yes I'm very familiar with the CSMNT. 0.3 Is fine yes


What's the difference in wattage mode n temp mode ? I always use wattage even so what's the best wattage for single coil (ud pre built specialty coils - ss316l staggered fused clapton 0.15ohm) ???


----------



## Anwar Hossain

If you have a pre built could reading at .15 ohms and when you clip some legs off the coil for the postless rda dexk does the ohms differ since u clipped some coil ??


----------



## CeeJay

It will differ but not by much. I would start off a 0.15 at about 60W and move my way up until I'm happy. That's with airflow wide open. You'll notice that as you up the wattage certain flavor notes will disappear and some will come alive more. It's all up to you.


----------



## Hakhan

With the V2 being released. what is the best coil placement for the Csmnt. I have seen some straight on the deck and others pulled off the deck closer to the airflow.
@KZOR I know you are a big fan of the csmnt


----------



## Ghanim

I'm a huge CSMNT fan! Always have at least one in the arsenal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Ghanim said:


> I'm a huge CSMNT fan! Always have at least one in the arsenal
> View attachment 180436


can you post a pic of your build


----------



## Ghanim

Hakhan said:


> can you post a pic of your build


90% of attys are built that way. Coils spread to see the deck emblem (mannetjie, figuring, whatever you want to name it) and coils slightly raised. The deck gets scorched if the coils are too close to the deck.
My builds for the stacks have the coils closer together as the draw is a lot harder

Reactions: Like 1


----------

